# Understanding exercise using the Freestyle Libre system - Webinar 18/4/19



## Matt Cycle (Apr 16, 2019)

This webinar will take you through:
- How a Premiership Rugby player manages his diabetes while exercising
- What you can do to help manage your diabetes when exercising
- Benefits of using the FreeStyle Libre system while exercising
- Live Q&A session

*Thursday 18th April*

https://freestylediabetes.co.uk/inner/webinar

This looks good.  Featuring Dr Ian Gallen - specialist in diabetes and exercise and founder of Runsweet and Chris Pennell, T1 who plays for Worcester Warriors.  Two sessions on the day - just register on the link.


----------



## HOBIE (Apr 17, 2019)

If I am in I will join in


----------



## nonethewiser (Apr 17, 2019)

All those things would be useful if only the damn thing was reliable. Starting to get a bit cheesed off with the extreme variations between bg and libre, current one is out by 3, sometimes more, example before tea bg 6.8 libre 10.3, no insulin or food for the previous 5 hours.


----------



## Matt Cycle (Apr 18, 2019)

nonethewiser said:


> All those things would be useful if only the damn thing was reliable. Starting to get a bit cheesed off with the extreme variations between bg and libre, current one is out by 3, sometimes more, example before tea bg 6.8 libre 10.3, no insulin or food for the previous 5 hours.



I've had some shockers.  I rarely have them and am still waiting to see whether I'll get one on prescription.  My CCG delayed again from the official April start and rolling out on 1st May apparently.  They replaced one of the last ones I had as it was so far out and the replacement wasn't too bad.  They're not perfect but better than nothing.


----------



## Matt Cycle (Apr 18, 2019)

For anyone interested in this - Libre and exercise - start time is 7pm.  Register on the link in the first post above.


----------



## Matt Cycle (Apr 18, 2019)

That was excellent.  Confirmed a lot of what I already know/am doing but some great tips and explanations of the science behind it especially from Dr Gallen.


----------



## nonethewiser (Apr 18, 2019)

Matt Cycle said:


> I've had some shockers.  I rarely have them and am still waiting to see whether I'll get one on prescription.  My CCG delayed again from the official April start and rolling out on 1st May apparently.  They replaced one of the last ones I had as it was so far out and the replacement wasn't too bad.  They're not perfect but better than nothing.



When they work they work well Matt, just infuriates me that there's no continuity with the sensor accuracy. Back to bg testing for the time being until I've spoken with Abbott again and diabetes clinic.


----------



## SB2015 (Apr 18, 2019)

Matt Cycle said:


> That was excellent.  Confirmed a lot of what I already know/am doing but some great tips and explanations of the science behind it especially from Dr Gallen.


There are more opportunities for further webinars to come.
There are past presentations available as well.  @everydayupsanddowns put a link to these in another thread, and if I was more techy I could put it in here, but yet again I am seeking help to do this,,,


----------



## chisterette (Apr 18, 2019)

I watched the 12pm session, was a good insight - nice to hear from an elite athlete and diabetes specialist, a great insight on how to differentiate methods of managing aerobic and anaerobic exercise. Loved the maximal sprint as a method of preventing low bloods too! Hopefully this will sort me out on the hockey pitch! 

No more pesky hypos just before a short corner... that was not fun!


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Apr 19, 2019)

SB2015 said:


> There are more opportunities for further webinars to come.
> There are past presentations available as well.  @everydayupsanddowns put a link to these in another thread, and if I was more techy I could put it in here, but yet again I am seeking help to do this,,,




The DTN web education series of videos for Libre are here: https://abcd.care/dtn/resources

And you can see the titles of the sessions and sign up for the live webcasts with Q&A here:
https://abcd.care/dtn/education


----------



## SB2015 (Apr 19, 2019)

Matt Cycle said:


> That was excellent.  Confirmed a lot of what I already know/am doing but some great tips and explanations of the science behind it especially from Dr Gallen.


Looking forward to the forthcoming webinar.  I have found the support from Freestyle all very informative before.  Glad this one was useful and confirmatory for you Matt.


----------



## Mich1 (May 3, 2019)

Thank you so much for sharing this. As per my previous thread, I have been struggling so much with exercise, particularly weight loss and exercise. There is so much useful information here, particularly the 20 second sprint for upping levels during aerobic exercise. In the gym tomorrow and trying it!


----------

